# Strange things are seen at night..



## jvw2941 (Nov 27, 2009)

This flower, Night Blooming Syrius, only blooms once a year on one night and dies the morning after.  It is really cool watching as it literally opens up before you. 

Critiques appreciated!


----------



## Mtalicarox (Nov 27, 2009)

good shots.. but i'd be interested in seeing a flower that only opens up once a year in full light too..


----------



## BIG RYAN (Nov 27, 2009)

interesting looking flower... it seems really dramatic and subtle at the same time... i like it!


----------



## beni_hung (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice capture!


----------



## jvw2941 (Nov 29, 2009)

Mtalicarox said:


> good shots.. but i'd be interested in seeing a flower that only opens up once a year in full light too..



Umm, what do you mean?


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Nov 29, 2009)

a little more light, so that more of the flower is lit up, the black background is nice though


----------

